# Unikon racing clock for sale



## GrizzleTeam (Apr 23, 2017)

Considering i wont be flying club races any longer - I'm putting up my Unikon racing clock for sale - I used it for one 1 year of racing and it comes with everything needed to start racing, 45 bands, owners manual, 2 sensor pads and 20 foot extension cord for the sensor pads, power cord etc.. 

This clock is in like new condition and works great, I'm also going to be selling about 15 of my 2017 Yearling stock.. if interested, please email direct for more details, (Serious Buyers Only)

[email protected]


----------



## ELuschinski (May 7, 2018)

has anyone purchased this clock?


----------



## rocking (Jan 12, 2021)

GrizzleTeam said:


> Considering i wont be flying club races any longer - I'm putting up my Unikon racing clock for sale - I used it for one 1 year of racing and it comes with everything needed to start racing, 45 bands, owners manual, 2 sensor pads and 20 foot extension cord for the sensor pads, power cord etc..
> 
> This clock is in like new condition and works great, I'm also going to be selling about 15 of my 2017 Yearling stock.. if interested, please email direct for more details, (Serious Buyers Only)
> 
> ...


is this clock avil. how much


----------



## Pigeon6740 (4 mo ago)

Do you know where I can purchase one of these?


----------

